# Mother Inlaw Gave This To Me



## zippy12 (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## BKING! (Jul 13, 2018)

Lol!!! Sorry thats all I have to add.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 13, 2018)

A roomba for the grill, Groomba

Chris


----------



## The Butt Man (Jul 13, 2018)

That’s a first.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 13, 2018)

WOWWW..  will have to start saving to purchase one of these... bet they are every bit of $600 ...


----------



## motocrash (Jul 13, 2018)

Well...since you got it as a gift,you can give us an unbiased review. :cool:


----------



## mike5051 (Jul 13, 2018)

You could "accidentally" clean the grill while the coals are still hot.  :rolleyes:

Mike


----------



## SlickRockStones (Jul 13, 2018)

Put two of them in a Ranch Kettle and let them tear each other apart.


----------

